# Church Growth



## blhowes (Feb 26, 2007)

I was reading a brief history of The Reformed Presbyterian Church in Cambridge, a church recommended by Andrew in another thread. It started back in the 1890's, has grown over the years, and is still faithful to the Lord over a century later. That to me is quite a testimony.

Church growth is the focus in many churches. Some churches have grown very quickly. That's impressive in some ways, but I wonder what will become of them after a century or so.

What are the best examples you can think of of churches that have grown numerically and have remained faithful, and uncompromising in their preaching and worship? What do you think are the key ingredients for church growth (numerically, as well as spiritually)? What lessons can we learn from church history about church growth?


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 26, 2007)

Denominations or individual churches? Many denominations have a portion that becomes apostate and a split off or a small portion that stays faithful (i.e. like the history of the OPC).


No matter how solid a church planting movement begins, it can always go south. This is not neccessarily the fault of those who were active uring the times of tremendous growth.

I am looking for some case studies.

One case study here would be the GIDI church in Papua, which has a calvinistic soteriology,but a baptistic view of the ordinances. It was birthed in the 60-70s and is now sending missionaries from remote Papua to Banda Aceh and even Jerusalem this year in an ironic turn of events.


*Key ingredients of chuch growth: *
That is a can of worms.... Who do you consider a true church and who helps this church growth? Does it need to be within a denomination, under synod oversight and what is considered a doctrinal deviation? What doctrinal deviations are allowable and can these churches be started independently (i.e. each local body being self-governing)...


----------



## Bandguy (Feb 26, 2007)

Key Ingredients:

1. The Sovereign Will of God working in the lives of the church members.
2. Expository Preaching.

When I think of Churches that are doing well, I think of Mark Dever's Church and the 9 marks of a healthy Church.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 26, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Denominations or individual churches? Many denominations have a portion that becomes apostate and a split off or a small portion that stays faithful (i.e. like the history of the OPC).


I'm thinking individual churches, how they manage to grow over time, and remain vibrant.



trevorjohnson said:


> No matter how solid a church planting movement begins, it can always go south. This is not neccessarily the fault of those who were active uring the times of tremendous growth.


As a church grows, what usually causes it to go south? 



trevorjohnson said:


> I am looking for some case studies.
> 
> One case study here would be the GIDI church in Papua, which has a calvinistic soteriology,but a baptistic view of the ordinances. It was birthed in the 60-70s and is now sending missionaries from remote Papua to Banda Aceh and even Jerusalem this year in an ironic turn of events.


I wonder if churches in any of these 'third world' countries, which are often started by missionaries from the US, ever feel a calling to send missionaries to the US. 



trevorjohnson said:


> *Key ingredients of chuch growth: *
> That is a can of worms.... Who do you consider a true church and who helps this church growth? Does it need to be within a denomination, under synod oversight and what is considered a doctrinal deviation? What doctrinal deviations are allowable and can these churches be started independently (i.e. each local body being self-governing)...


Again, I'd prefer to focus on the local church. If people know of independent churches that have exhibited sustained growth over a number of years, why? Or, if people know of churches that are part of a denomination with synod oversight, that have exhibited sustained growth over a number of years, why? Are there certain things that the leadership and/or laity do or don't do that often contributes to sustained growth...or inevitable apostacy?


----------

